
Scan, index, and archive all of your paper documents - zhoubear
https://github.com/zhoubear/open-paperless
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
zhoubear
Thanks for the suggestion, will do!

